# colonial breeding of Haplichromis obliquidens



## Centrarchid (Mar 1, 2008)

Can Haplichromis obliquidens be breed in a colony setting? A couple decades back I had what where sold as H. burtoni where as many as 10 males would set up territories in close proximity to each other to court females. Males in lower numbers would have a single territtory held by dominant male using up entire tank volume. Hope is obliquidens would do same.


----------

